# What type of "cut" is this?



## brownlikewoah

naked  I think I would call it a retriever clip. Clean face & feet, with one short length all over including the ears & topknot. As far as blade lengths for the body length, I'd say somewhere between a #5 blade to a #1 comb would cover the lengths in the pictures.


----------



## Caniche

There are no stupid poodle-related questions on here 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fjm

I'd say a Retriever clip, too - I love it on a Standard, and am considering trying it on Poppy, a toy, in Summer - only hesitating because she has a typical soft red toy coat, and it might not do the short curly look as well as these dogs do.


----------



## Lou

Yup. I'd call it a retriever clip too. I love it for male poodles, but I prefer fluffy ears for the girls 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 3sps

I love it! It helps keep the ears free from danger of ear infections and shows the personality of the dog - have only had boys with this clip - our gal wears long ears because her ears are sealed.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

I would call this a kennel clip and in the case of the black, with a super short topknot.


----------



## 3sps

what does a sporting or sport clip look like?


----------



## spoo novice

3sps said:


> I love it! It helps keep the ears free from danger of ear infections and shows the personality of the dog - have only had boys with this clip - our gal wears long ears because her ears are sealed.


What do you mean by her ears are "sealed?"


----------



## 3sps

long story - Sadie was a breeding bitch at a puppy mill - rescuers couldn't heal her ear infections - pain was terrible. Their vet chose to "claudicate" or close her ear canals. She is deaf - but probably would have been with the scarring associated with the neglect and resulting chronic ear infections.


----------



## LEUllman

3sps said:


> what does a sporting or sport clip look like?


Someone correct me if there's a difference, but aren't sporting and retriever clips the same thing?


----------



## Lea

*The Murphy Cut*







So, when I opened your message, I couldn't believe how much our dogs look alike! Here's my Murphy with the same haircut. When I last took him to get groomed, I asked for super short all over, no top knot and shaved ears. 

We call it "The Murphy Cut"!


----------



## Quossum

I did this to Sugarfoot for the summer (though I left a bit of hair on his head and tail); it like to stopped my heart, but it was cooler and easy to care for during some busy times. This was done with my shortest comb (as the "longest" blade I have is a 10--perhaps a groomer could say what blade that would be equivalent to). That was about five weeks ago; now he actually has hair again. 

I would call it a retriever or sporting cut; if there's a difference between those two, I'm not sure what it is!










(yes, the beard was then the longest hair on his body! Oh, and the fact that my clippers died about a week after doing it had *nothing* to do with his now very Lou-like look!)










--Q


----------



## Ellyisme

I'd say you could basically call this clip what you want. Because there are so many different names for each clip, as a groomer, I'd call this short all over with a clean face and clean feet. Short would be whatever length you want it to be, usually a blade. Some of the shortest guard combs are the same length as the longest blades. 

Here are a few pictures from a couple editions of Kalstone's poodle book.
The first two are from the most recent edition.















The second two are from the late 1970s edition.















According to the most recent edition, I'd say this is a retriever clip, but in the 1970s, it was a lamb clip. I usually refer to it as a kennel clip because most people who would kennel or board their dogs ask for this because it requires very little maintenance on a kennel staff's behalf. It just goes to show you from generation to generation and salon to salon the names for all the clips change. My advice to you if you go to your groomer wanting this, be as specific as possible when describing what you want. Make sure you specify how much length you would like left on the dog and what you want done with the face, feet, and tail. Lou always makes fantastic pictures of exactly what she wants when I groom her dogs. Here are the ones she sent me for her last groom (if she doesn't mind me sharing).
























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Quossum

Wonderful post, Ellyisme, with those pics from the books. I guess what I put Sugar in looks more like the "retriever" clip. (Though at the moment he has the feet and face grown out, too.)

When I worked at a grooming salon (20*cough*something years ago), we called a "lamb" the trim with slightly longer legs rather than same-length legs. Which just goes to show the names seem rather fluid/regional/seasonal. :biggrin:

--Q


----------



## Lou

3sps said:


> long story - Sadie was a breeding bitch at a puppy mill - rescuers couldn't heal her ear infections - pain was terrible. Their vet chose to "claudicate" or close her ear canals. She is deaf - but probably would have been with the scarring associated with the neglect and resulting chronic ear infections.


I'm sorry to go off-topic but could you please message me? I am terrified now, because Apollo is having an insisting ear infection since I rescued him about 3 months ago (i have horrible sense of time, so I'd have to check the papers to know the exact date) and I'm taking him to the vet again after 2 different 14-day courses of different ointments 
I just found out from the groomer that his ears look bad again.



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou

Ellyisme I don't mind you sharing the "instruction pictures"  

I also photoshopped the first picture. Shorter topknot and longer tail than the original photo 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ellyisme

Quossum said:


> Wonderful post, Ellyisme, with those pics from the books. I guess what I put Sugar in looks more like the "retriever" clip. (Though at the moment he has the feet and face grown out, too.)
> 
> When I worked at a grooming salon (20*cough*something years ago), we called a "lamb" the trim with slightly longer legs rather than same-length legs. Which just goes to show the names seem rather fluid/regional/seasonal. :biggrin:
> 
> --Q


That's what I currently call a lamb trim. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carrie-e

I always thought the sporting clip was a bit longer on the body than the retriever clip and fluffy ears. Billy is in what I call a puppy clip,shaved face,feet and tail,huge pompon(!)my preference,and body hair scissored fairly long all over. It's quite hard work to keep knot free but I do love how he looks,I have had him 4 months and I still look at him every day and think you beautiful boy,I am so lucky to have you!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

The names seem to change every few years. In the 70's, every shop in Canada called a "bikini" or "miami" a New Yorker. And what we used to call a Town and Country does not look anything like what is called a Town and Country today. And to all of us back then this was a kennel clip.


----------



## cindyreef

Ah shoot! Im just starting to get use to the names in S. Kalstones book I recently purchased. I hope these are the ones that are up to date.


----------



## powertothepoodle

sorry I keep ending up on the wrong page


----------



## powertothepoodle

I believe that is the louter field cut.


----------



## poo lover

This is a great clip most of the summer Kruz sports it as he is one messy cream hound so easy to clean and mantain


----------



## Desiree

It a retriever clip. I hunt my Spoodles. are you interested in hunting poodles?


----------



## cindyreef

Desiree said:


> It a retriever clip. I hunt my Spoodles. are you interested in hunting poodles?



:laugh: I hope you meant hunt...with... your spoodles.


----------



## McKay

It's my favorite clip for My boys!


----------



## pap2labc

I keep my tp in this clip and love it. I do keep his top knot a bit longer, though.


----------



## JudyD

Jazz's groomer, the only one to groom her since she was six months old, has moved away. I don't know anyone around here who has poodles and can recommend a groomer, so I'd already decided to go with an overall fairly short clip for a while. Now that I've seen the pictures, I'm really excited. I love that look! (My husband said, "Are you really going to get rid of the topknot?? I think he's disappointed.)


----------



## Fluffyspoos

I call a short all over clip with topknot/ears/tail hair a kennel clip with an all over shave being a retriever clip.

Vegas, retrieving in the retrieving clip.










ETA: Since the average pet owners doesn't know clip names, and everyone seems to have a different idea of what things look like, I get a thorough description of what pet owners want their pet to look. I ask how much length they want left, how much length they want off and if they want the ears/tail trimmed. I scale face length according to body length if they're not getting a clean face so the dog doesn't have a HUGE head.


----------



## JudyD

Hmmm. I showed my husband the retriever clip, thinking he'd find it as attractive as I do. Not. He's promised Jazz he won't let me do that to her--it isn't feminine enough. (This is the man who said to me, "Why in the world do you want a POODLE?")


----------

